# Galls 10% Off Coupon Galls - Galls.com



## MMiz (Dec 14, 2006)

Galls Coupon for EMTLife.com Members:

Enter Source Code *76301010 *at checkout* for 10% off your Galls.com purchase.

*Place non-customized orders by December 17th in order to  receive them by December 24th. 10% discount offer valid 12/14/06 through  12/17/06 EST and is limited to Galls.com orders to a single address within the  continental U.S. No adjustments to prior or future purchases. Savings reflected  on Order Review Page.


----------



## Jon (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow.... cool.

How'd you get that?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 15, 2006)

Jon said:


> Wow.... cool.
> 
> How'd you get that?


They emailed me a coupon.  That's the first time that I can remember Galls offering a coupon in the past five years.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks!  Santa used the coupon to get me some gear for Christmas.  ;-)


----------

